
$25 x86 Computer: Is It Worth It? - rahuldottech
https://hackaday.com/2019/06/06/the-atomic-pi-is-it-worth-it/
======
gotodengo
This review seems oddly combative.

It's $35, it boots off the shelf Ubuntu, it has a real graphics chip, it does
what it says it does. It doesn't have RF shields, and was probably designed
cheaply, but it's $35.

Aside from the RasbperryPI (which obviously isn't x86) the review compares it
to items which are 3x in price.

Admittedly, I assume that 3x price is probably closer to what the actual
retail would be for this without the surplus angle. I think it being surplus
is cool in a hacker kinda way, but I do see an issue there if you're concerned
about longterm support.

~~~
Accujack
The "review" is based on the author's skewed view of the world.

The AtomPi is basically a cheap SBC with standard hardware (off the shelf
Debian etc. can run on it, or Win 10 with some limits). Cost is cheap.

The author seems to be complaining that the hardware doesn't match his
expected profile of a Rpi killer type SBC...maybe he's upset about the
deception around the kickstarter, dunno.

There's nothing wrong with the product for hardware hackers... sure, it's not
something you can use if you want to maintain the ability to mass produce
whatever you're designing... like about 0.01% of all Rpi users do.

Repurposing of computer hardware that was manufactured for another purpose and
purchased surplus is not only environmentally sound, but it's a win for all
parties.

There are repeated events in the last 30 years that show products like this
gaining a cult following and selling out on Ebay just because they're a good
value... like any of the set-top boxes that were loss leaders for subscription
services, but got turned in to Linux boxes, robots, etc.

~~~
lazylizard
Manufacturing doesnt really use rpis i think? They'd want guarantees that the
sbc remains in production and warranties and support and stuff. And emmc not
sd card.

------
floren
Ah, a very choice quote:

> I could very easily say this is the Silicon Valley ideal of repackaging
> literal garbage and selling it as a groundbreaking disruption, but I don’t
> write for Slate or The Atlantic. No, the Atomic Pi is what you get when you
> try to fill an existential void by buying stuff. The Atomic Pi fills a
> market need for guys who think the ability to install Kali Linux constitutes
> a personality.

------
Zee2
Given the popularity of single-board computers among hobbyist folk, I'm going
to bet there will be more "repurposed industrial waste" SBC fiascos in the
future.

